# Sind rassistische Zitate im Forum in Ordnung?

## 76062563

Der Ausdruck 'Neger' ist fremdenfeindlich und sollte nicht verwendet werden.

In diesem Kontext und diesem Forum hat er sowieso überhaupt nichts zu suchen!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3754493.html#3754493

----------

## UncleOwen

Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass das ein Zitat war?

----------

## 76062563

Ja, habe ich.

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es absolut unangebracht ist.

----------

## smg

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Ja, habe ich.
> 
> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es absolut unangebracht ist.

 

Klar unangebracht, aber das ist von dem Schreiber nicht antisemitisch gemeint, von daher ist es imho okay.

----------

## ConiKost

Finde ich auch.

In diesem Zusammenhang ist das doch nicht als Beleidigung aufzufassen.

----------

## 76062563

Ich finde es trotzdem nicht lustig.

Wäre ich farbig würde ich mich persönlich angegriffen fühlen.

Da ich es aber nicht bin schließe ich nur von dieser Aussage und den restlichen Beiträgen des Benutzers, die in meinen Augen mehr dazu dienen seinen Postcount zu erhöhen, auf dessen geistige Kapazitäten.

----------

## Ampheus

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist "Neger" eine ganz normale Bezeichnung.

Die Beleidigung dabei wäre meines wissens "Nigger", was heutzutage aber auch oft nebenher gesagt wird, leider.

----------

## gimpel

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *76062563 wrote:*   Ja, habe ich.
> 
> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es absolut unangebracht ist. 
> 
> Klar unangebracht, aber das ist von dem Schreiber nicht antisemitisch gemeint, von daher ist es imho okay.

 

Klar war das nicht antisemitisch, die wenigsten Afros sind Juden, insofern...

Und nein, es ist nicht okay.. auch in diesem Forum gibt es deutschsprachige Afros, und diesen Menschen gegenüber ist es völlig daneben, solch einen Fauxpas zu zitieren. Sorry, aber man muss echt ein ganz schöner Idiot sein, um sowas hier in diesem Forum irgendwie lustig oder okay zu finden. Fangen wir jetzt dann auch noch an Hitler zu zitieren - war doch nur ein Zitat und der Autor hats ja selbst nicht so gemeint. Wo sind wir denn?

----------

## UncleOwen

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Fangen wir jetzt dann auch noch an Hitler zu zitieren - war doch nur ein Zitat und der Autor hats ja selbst nicht so gemeint. Wo sind wir denn?

 

Nein, DER hat es so gemeint. Und der ist auch von der Mehrheit seiner Zeitgenossen nicht als Witzfigur empfunden worden.

----------

## 76062563

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*    *76062563 wrote:*   Ja, habe ich.
> 
> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es absolut unangebracht ist. 
> 
> Klar unangebracht, aber das ist von dem Schreiber nicht antisemitisch gemeint, von daher ist es imho okay. 
> ...

 

Danke für die Unterstützung, ich sehe die Sache genauso wie du.

----------

## smg

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*    *76062563 wrote:*   Ja, habe ich.
> 
> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es absolut unangebracht ist. 
> 
> Klar unangebracht, aber das ist von dem Schreiber nicht antisemitisch gemeint, von daher ist es imho okay. 
> ...

 

@Gimpel: Willst du damit sagen, dass ich ein Idiot sei?

1) Ich finde es auch nicht witzig/lustig oder Ähnliches.

2) Es ist fehl am Platz in diesem Forum - auch überall anders.

3) Ich meine mit "okay", dass ich es wohl tolerieren muss, bzw. ich nicht die Aufgabe habe den Poster über richtig oder falsch zu belehren. Das machen die Admins, und damit muss er dann leben wenn er gebannt etc. wird. 

4) Wir sollten hier endlich wieder ontopic werden.

Falls ich nach diesem Statement hier in deinen Augen immer noch ein Idiot bin; dann - dito!

----------

## gimpel

 *smg wrote:*   

> @Gimpel: Willst du damit sagen, dass ich ein Idiot sei?
> 
> 1) Ich finde es auch nicht witzig/lustig oder Ähnliches.
> 
> 2) Es ist fehl am Platz in diesem Forum - auch überall anders.
> ...

 

Mit dem Statement ist deine Meinung dazu deutlicher, und das mit dem Idiot nehm ich zurück, obwohl es nicht speziell auf dich sondern die Allgemeinheit hier bezogen war.

Aber wenn etwas unangebracht ist, so ist es doch auch nicht okay, oder?

Ich habe meine Meinung dazu ja schon im Thread direkt geäussert und das Thema war ja auch schon erledigt, aber wenn 76062563 meint es ist durchaus als Regelverstoss zu werten, dann unterstütze ich das auch, denn es war nunmal unangebraucht, und somit imho auch nicht ganz okay.

Und damit beende ich das Thema für mich zum zweiten mal und leiste damit deinem Punkt 4) folge.  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

Danke dir, Gimpel.

_Meine_ Definition von "okay" war nicht offensichtlich für euch. Also in eurem Sinne finde ich es auch nicht okay.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Hmm... in Form eines Zitates (wenn es denn deutlich als solches erkennbar ist und keine rassistische Aussage des Posters darstellt) ist die Verwendung des Begriff sicher ok, aber so wie er genannt wurde ging das etwas in die Hose. Über den Begriff selbst brauchen wir uns denke ich nicht streiten.

 *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neger wrote:*   

> Neger ist ein rassistisch[1] konnotierter[2] Begriff für Menschen dunkler Hautfarbe und bestimmten weiteren phänotypischen Merkmalen. Das Wort Neger wurde im Zuge des Kolonialismus im 17. Jahrhundert aus dem französischen nègre und dem spanischen negro (beides für schwarz; ursprünglich lateinisch: niger) entlehnt.

 

Ich denke man sollte die Diskussion hier nur abspalten, denn hier würden die Posts bald gelöscht. Dafür ist der Thread nicht gedacht. Vorschläge für einen aussagekräftigen Titel?

EDIT: Im übrigen könnte man dann auch gleich eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu Begriffen wie "Schluchti", "Ossi", "Wessi" anregen, die z.T. auch sehr diskriminierend wirken. Ich weiß, klingt kleinlich, aber wenn dann richtig!

----------

## 76062563

 *slick wrote:*   

> EDIT: Im übrigen könnte man dann auch gleich eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu Begriffen wie "Schluchti", "Ossi", "Wessi" anregen, die z.T. auch sehr diskriminierend wirken. Ich weiß, klingt kleinlich, aber wenn dann richtig!

 

In meinen Augen ist jede wertende Aussage über Herkunft, Bildungsgrad, Geschlecht, Hautfarbe, whatever, ... diskriminierend und primitiv.

Unter Freunden oder Kollegen kann man wohl schon mal einen Ossi/Wessi-Witz machen, aber nur wenn alle Beteiligten genau wissen wie es gemeint ist und genau das ist hier nicht der Fall.

Dies ist ein seriöses Forum, das fängt bei der Form an in der man einen Beitrag schreibt und hört beim Ton auf.

Klar gibt es immer wieder mal ironische Bemerkungen, das finde ich auch ok, aber mitten in einem Thread mit fremdenfeindlichen Ausdrücken anzufangen ist das Allerletzte und dafür gibt es auch keine Entschuldigung. </Meinung>

----------

## think4urs11

*schwer zusammenreiss*

<eigene meinung>

Man kann es mit der political correctness auch übertreiben finde ich.

Klar ist dieser spezielle Fall etwas 'naja' aber kein Grund darüber eine Grundsatzdiskussion wg. einzelner Begriffe im deutschen Sprachgebrauch/Slang anzufachen.

Und nein ich sehe den Stein des Anstoß nicht als Regelverstoß, zwar nur 'gerade so' aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte eigentlich jedem mitteilen das hier in keinster Weise rassistischer Hintergrund mitspielte.

<sarkasmus>

Ich bin für die Ächtung aller Begriffe/Worte die nicht im Duden stehen und/oder von einer gesellschaftlichen Gruppierung  als politisch inkorrekt angesehen werden könnten

nur um es mal in den Raum zu stellen und um slicks/76062563 Gedanken fortzuführen... wir sollten uns dann bitte auch um folgende Begrifflichkeiten streiten da sie allesamt (auch) diskriminierend aufgefaßt werden können:

- Weiber/Schnecken/Schnucki/...

- Ossi/Wessi/Schluchti/Froschfresser/Inselaffe/Elch/Cowboy/....

- Zecke/Spacko/Punk/Grufti/Öko/...

- Hacker/Cracker/Looser/Dau/...

- Depp/Idiot/Ricer/...

</sarkasmus>

Wenn überhaupt eine Ermahnung an den 'Neger'-Tipper und Haken dran.

</eigene meinung>

----------

## Earthwings

Von Regelverstöße, deplazierte Threads, DUPs etc - hier posten abgespalten.

----------

## xraver

Was ist an Neger so schlimm? Zumal sich die Leute auch selber so bezeichnen.

Ich kann daran nichts "fremdenfeindliches" erkennen.

Man kanns (wie immer) auch übertreiben.

----------

## musv

Hallo 76062563:

Sind wir manchmal ein bißchen zu deutsch? Also Erbsenzähler, humorlos, verbohrt, ...   :Smile: 

Ich glaub, genau das meinte der Mr. Boyes in diesem aufschlußreichen Bericht:

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,450616,00.html

Außerdem wäre an dieser Stelle auch mal "Borat" zu empfehlen. Denn auch das fällt in diese Kategorie.

Wenn man mal bissel durch die Welt reist (bin grad wieder mal etwas "außerhalb"), dann ist man manchmal entsetzt, was andere so über die Deutschen denken. Z.B. finden die Inder den Adolf gar nicht so übel. Die Engländer lachen schon lange über die deutsche Verbohrtheit. Und insgesamt ist sich die Welt außerhalb Deutschlands ziemlich sicher, daß es die Deutschen mit der Political Correctness bissel zu ernst nehmen und besonders den Teil der unrühmlichen Geschichte Deutschlands zwar nicht vergessen aber endlich hinter sich lassen sollten.

Und wenn man jetzt nicht mal mehr die deutschen Bundespräsidenten (ok, es war nicht der Bundespräsident meines Geburtslandes) zitieren darf, wo kommen wir denn da hin?

Also ich finde das Zitat vom Klaus voll ok. Wer sich da persönlich angegriffen und beleidigt fühlt, kann gerne den Klaus fragen, wie er das gemeint hat. Er wird dann sicher seine politische Einstellung dem "denunzierten Opfer" erklären und sich ggf. entschuldigen.

----------

## psyqil

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Wäre ich farbig

 Sensationell, wie Du hier für andere entscheidest...  *http://www.derbraunemob.info/shared/download/info_journal_rstraf.pdf wrote:*   

> - „Farbiger“
> 
> Die "Initiative Schwarze Menschen in Deutschland", ADEFRA (Schwarze Frauen in
> 
> Deutschland), Expertengruppierungen und auf diesem Gebiet tätige Medienorganisationen sind
> ...

 Und: *Quote:*   

> Die politisch korrekte Bezeichnung für Schwarze Menschen ist: Schwarze Menschen.

 

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> deutschsprachige Afros

 Pars pro toto? Werden hier Menschen auf Ihre Frisuren reduziert? Siehe oben und http://www.100prozentmulatto.de/schwarzedeutsche.html

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Da ich es aber nicht bin schließe ich nur von dieser Aussage und den restlichen Beiträgen des Benutzers, die in meinen Augen mehr dazu dienen seinen Postcount zu erhöhen, auf dessen geistige Kapazitäten.

 So sehe ich das auch.

----------

## misterjack

Diese Wortklauberei ist mal wieder typisch deutsch  :Smile:  Solange es nicht ideologisch und abwertend gemeint ist, gebe ich musv und Think4UrS11 vollkommen recht. Und erzählt mir nicht, dass ihr ebenfalls Gruppen verunglimpft habt, z.b. $schimpfwort Bullen etc. Und das ist hier ja nichtmal geschehen

----------

## Louisdor

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

> Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass das ein Zitat war?

 Hm, ich sehe nicht, wo das ein Zitat sein soll, so wie es in dem Beitrag geschrieben wurde!?

Ich bin ebend gerade erst im Forum über diesen Thread hier gestolpert und dann per Link auf den Thread, der "Stein des Anstosses" ist.

Ich finde es auch nicht wirklich lustig, warum auch immer der Beitrag durch den Verfasser so begonnen wurde!?

Und noch einmal, nach einem Zitat sieht es nicht aus. Evtl. für Leute, die das Zitat irgendwoher und den Zusammenhang kennen.

Ich persönlich kenne das Zitat nicht und man kann auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder, bzw. andere es kennen.

Ansonsten sollten Zitate auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden!

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Definition für Zitat

----------

## franzf

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *76062563 wrote:*   Wäre ich farbig Sensationell, wie Du hier für andere entscheidest...

 

Danke, ich wollt mich da ja eigentlich zurückhalten, aber...

Ihr kennt sicher alle die dollen Kinokracher unseres geliebten Michael "Bully" Herbig, welche ihren humoresken Charakter speziell aus der etwas übertrieben tuntigen Darstellung der Hauptakteure bezieht. Die ganze Nation hat gelacht. Im Fernsehen kam es allerdings, dass der Moderator genau diesen Punkt in einem Interview mit Bully erwähnte, und der musste (natürlich) bestätigen, dass ihn Beschwerdebriefe erreichten, das tuntige Verhalten und das Ambiente einer 'Komödie' ziehen homosexuelle in ein schlechtes Licht, alle lachen über sie.

Das bemerkenswerte war hier nur, dass die Schreiber bekennende Heteros waren. Die Meinung der eigentlich betroffenen Homosexuellen war amüsanterweise durchwegs positiv, und sie haben sich auch in keinster Weise angegriffen gefühlt!

ALSO:

Wenn sich durch diese Äußerung wirklich ein anders'farbiger' Mitmensch angegriffen/beleidigt/... fühlt, kann er seinen Unmut gerne kundtun. Dass jetzt alle 'weißen' in die Bresche springen und anders geartete Menschen verteidigen ist zwar durchaus lobenswert, aber an dieser Stelle und vor allem in dieser Form etwas übertrieben.

In diesem Sinne:

Schöne Grüße und einen friedlichen Abend

Franz

// Nachtrag:

Wenn ihr denkt, diese Diskussion sei überflüssig, albern, etc und mal wieder typisch deutsch, dann schaut mal hier, auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt Diskriminierung.Last edited by franzf on Mon Dec 04, 2006 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

Ich finde ihr übertreibts ganz schön.

Mal schauen wann der erste "Sind sexistische Ausdrücke im Forum in Ordnung?" Thread kommt wenn jemand seinen PC als Schlampe bezeichnet.

edit: ups, ganz vergessen es muss ja seinen/ihren PC heißen, nicht dass mich noch jemand als frauenfeindlich verurteilt.

----------

## amne

Damals, in den 80ern, als ich noch jung war hatte das Wort Neger - zumindest meinem Eindruck nach - einen deutlich geringeren negativen Beigeschmack. Zumindest im einen oder anderen alten Kinderbuch wurde ganz neutral (oder fast neutral) das Wort verwendet ohne selbige dabei als ehemalige Sklaven, Drogendealer oder Werfürchtetsichvomschwarzenmann darzustellen.

Als dann irgendwann die Political Correctness erfunden wurde und gleichzeitig die Globalisierung (sprich MTV) den rappenden Nigger (hoppla, das ist ja auf deutsch das bisher relativ neutrale Wort Neger!) ins heimische Wohnzimmer brachte wars auf einmal vorbei, der Zeitungsausträger aus Afrika muss seine Familie noch immer mit dem Hungerlohn eines schwarz (nicht rassistisch sondern steuerlich gemeint) bezahlten-250 Eurojobs durchfüttern, aber immerhin darf er sich jetzt stolz Afroamerikaner nennen, obwohl er noch nie in Amerika war - die wirklichen Rassisten machen übrigens noch immer den Witz vom (wie wir gemütlichen und für unseren Schmäh bekannten Österreicher so sagen) "Doppelt Brennten".

Was folgere ich daraus?

Meiner Meinung nach war die übertriebene Panik vor dem Wort Neger völlig übertrieben, da sich die Bedeutung im Deutschen nicht mit ihrer Verwendung des Englischen Wortes nigger deckte. Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass hier ein Wort stigmatisiert wurde, und trotz früher (weitgehend) wertneutraler Verwendung ist es nun leider ein rassistischer Ausdruck geworden - und manchmal frage ich mich welche der in dieser Sache beteiligten Parteien hier wirklich rassistisch war.

Zur Diskussion hier im Forum möchte ich nur kurz anmerken, dass der Begriff Neger inhaltlich sicher umstritten ist, vielleicht können wir uns ja drauf einigen, dass es zumindest zu Differenzen in der Auffassung kommen kann und wir uns in Zukunft deswegen nicht mehr gleich als Idioten titulieren wollen, ja?

----------

## hoschi

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Der Ausdruck 'Neger' ist fremdenfeindlich und sollte nicht verwendet werden.
> 
> In diesem Kontext und diesem Forum hat er sowieso überhaupt nichts zu suchen!
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3754493.html#3754493

 

Durch diesen Thread und dein Verhalten beweisst du nicht nur Engstirnigkeit, sondern legst allgemein deinen geistigen Horizont  offen. Ich weiss aus meiner Lebenserfahrung heraus, dass dieses Zitat damals, (ob zugeschrieben oder nicht) wie auch heute, nicht "Rechts" ist. Ausserdem lernt man dieses Zitat zumindest in hoeheren Schulen kennen, genauso wie man frueher oder spaeter mal ein "Mein Kampf" im Geschichtsunterricht in den Haenden halten wird.

Die Netiquette muss ich wohl nicht ansprechen.

Und jetzt verlass meine Hood du Weissbrot!

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> *schwer zusammenreiss*
> 
> <eigene meinung>
> 
> <sarkasmus>
> ...

 

Ganz meine Meinung.

Wie hiess nochmal der Film im Ersten, mit dem jungen Farbigen der in Nazideutschland aufwaechst und lange Jahre sogar in die Wehrmacht wollte? Ist kein schlechter Film und auf einer wahren Begebenheit beruhend. Irgendwie ist es schon bestuerzend, dass die Nazipropagande sogar einen Farbigen umdrehen konnte.

Aber wir ersetzen am  besten jetzt alle Nazisymbole in Filmen und Spielen, und jedesmal wenn ein einem Film das Wort "Neger" auftaucht ersetzen wir es durch "Farbiger", auch wenn er im amerikanischen Buergerkrieg spielt oder "Bad Boys II" heisst.

Ich geh jetzt mal in den Fuehrerbunker, aeh, Keller runter!

Und morgen gibt es wieder eine Sendung aus dem Ruehrerhauptquartier von Tim Maelzer  :Laughing: 

Jeder Stoss a' Franzos! Jeder Tritt a' Brit! Und jeder Schuss a' Rus! (Favorit meines alten Geschichtslehrers, aber der war sowieso in jedem Krieg beteiligt, angeblich...)

Und der Sicherheitsayatollha  aus Bayern kuemmert sich wohl bald um dieses Forum!

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ausserdem lernt man dieses Zitat zumindest in hoeheren Schulen kennen, genauso wie man frueher oder spaeter mal ein "Mein Kampf" im Geschichtsunterricht in den Haenden halten wird.

 

Beiden muss ich leider widersprechen, es sei denn ein Gymnasium ist keine höhere Schule  :Wink:  Nichtsdestotrotz gehört das zur guten Allgemeinbildung, vorrausgesetzt, man befasst sich mit deutscher Nachkriegsgeschichte  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Aber wir ersetzen am  besten jetzt alle Nazisymbole in Filmen und Spielen, und jedesmal wenn ein einem Film das Wort "Neger" auftaucht ersetzen wir es durch "Farbiger"

 Lies' doch bitte eben den Quoteblock in meinem Post, "Farbiger" ist nämlich das gleiche in grün.

(pun intended)  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## misterjack

Sagen wir doch einfach in Zukunft Menschen mit dunkler Hautfarbe. Jedoch 1. viel zu lang und zweitens klingt das genauso bescheuert wie Menschen mit Behinderung. Also ich bleibe bei den gängigen Begriffen Neger und Behinderte.

np: Die Toten Hosen - Lesbische, Schwarze Behinderte

Lyrics - Ist das nicht auch total rassistisch?   :Laughing: 

----------

## amne

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Lyrics - Ist das nicht auch total rassistisch?  

 

Hört sich stark nach Funny van Dannen an der Text (iirc hat er ja auch für die Toten Hosen welche geschrieben).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

Zusammengefaßt läßt sich bisher wohl sagen das sowohl Rassismus wie auch Engstirnigkeit im Forum nicht gerne gesehen werden.

Weiterhin läßt sich sagen das niemand vom angemahnten Ausspruch direkt betroffen ist sondern hier nur stellvertretend über pc gestritten wird.

Was ich für mich daraus gelernt habe ist das mein Bauchgefühl das beim Lesen dieser einen Zeile ein 'huh... naja, a weng schräg der Spruch aber unkritisch' erzeugte und mein gesunder (heh, kein Geläster bitte *g* ) Menschenverstand durchaus noch richtig geeicht sind. Und ja das Schaumgebäck mit Schokohaube heißt bei mir seit ich reden kann Negerkuß und das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben.

Viel erstaunlicher finde ich das sich manche in dieser Diskussion unzweideutige Begriffe wie 'Idiot' an den Kopf knallen...

Macht euch mal etwas lockerer sonst beschäftigen wir uns im Forum bald mehr mit Nebensächlichkeiten wie (vermeintlich) rasisstische Äußerungen, Rechtschreibfehler und ähnliches.

Soweit es mich angeht sollten wir zurück zum Tagesgeschäft und uns mit Gentoo beschäftigen und ansonsten *trotz* dieser Diskussion weiter ein waches Auge auf den Umgangston etc. hier haben und lieber einmal zuviel einen Regelverstoß melden, als schulterzuckend weiterzugehen. Die Mods haben das ganze bisher schon recht sicher in der Hand (so zumindest mein Eindruck seit Anfang 2003)

ach und noch was...

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> ...In meinen Augen ist jede wertende Aussage ... diskriminierend und primitiv.

  *76062563 wrote:*   

> ...schließe ich nur von dieser Aussage... auf dessen geistige Kapazitäten.

 Soviel dazu (pun intended)

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Und der Sicherheitsayatollha aus Bayern kuemmert sich wohl bald um dieses Forum!

 Ich hoffe für dich du meinst damit die Herren Stoiber und Beckstein und nicht den lieben netten Mod mit Securitybackground aus Bayern  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na ich möchte mich jetzt auch mal äußern, weil ich das ganze ja losgetreten habe. 

1. Ich denke, es ist für jeden normalen Menschen zu erkennen, daß ich damit niemanden diskrimieren oder beleidigen wollte, einfach schon deshalb, weil mein Artikel ja absolut nichts mit Negern zu tun hat.

2. Dies ganze "Politcal Corectness" kotzt mich nur noch an. Früher nannte man bestimmte Leute Ausländer (oder am Stammtisch Asylanten), heute Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund. Und, hat sich dadurch für diese Menschen auch nur das geringste geändert? Aber wer jetzt das Wort Ausländer benutzt wird als Fremdenfeindlich bezeichnet. Obwohl es der gleiche Begriff ist, der vor einiger Zeit dafür üblich war. In einem deutschen Tatort begeht ein Türke einen Mord und die türkische Botschaft beschwert sich, weil Türken als Mörder hingestellt werden und so weiter. Es ist doch nicht mehr feierlich.

3. Ich bin mit dem Begriff Neger aufgewachsen. Elterm, Schule, Zeitung, Fernsehen, überall wurden diese Menschen wertfrei (so hab ich es jedenfalls aufgefaßt) als Neger bezeichnet. Das beleidigende Schimpfwort war Nigger. Es ist noch nicht richtig zu mir durchgedrungen, daß dieses Wort von einigen als Schimpfwort aufgefaßt wird. Ich finde das Wort Schwarze diskriminierender, weil man diese Personen damit auf ihre Hautfarbe reduziert und werde es deshalb auch nicht benutzen. Wenn jemand das Wort Europäer durch Weiße ersetzt, würde sich hier bestimmt keiner drüber freuen.

4. Ich finde es beschämend für diesen unseren Staat, daß man glaubt, der Bevölkerung einreden zu können, man würde Probleme dadurch lösen, daß man einfach ein anderes Wort erfindet. Siehe Ausländer.

Wie verbissen und verkniffen kann man sich eigentlich an bestimmten Dingen hochziehen? Ich hätte diese Diskussion verstanden, wenn ich in meinem Artikel bestimmte Personen oder Gruppen angegriffen hätte. Ich werde in diesem Forum den Begriff Neger nicht mehr verwenden. Das hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, daß ich erkannt habe, was andere dabei empfinden. Und ich hoffe, wir können diese Diskussion damit beenden.

----------

## think4urs11

soweit es mich betrifft ja.

Dein Statement zeigt (für mich) eigentlich nur genau das Bild das ich von dir hatte - n ganz normaler Kerl der mal im Zitate-Topf einen halben mm am 'Massengeschmack' vorbei zugegriffen hat aber ansonsten ziemlich gut durchblickt.

Wer möchte sollte diesen Beitrag als eine Art 'offizielle Entschuldigung' von Klaus begreifen und das Thema dann bitteschön auch abhaken.

'früher' in der guten alten Zeit führten sinnfreie Threads sogar zur Eröffnung neuer IRC-Channels  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ups, ich bin es noch mal. War eben etwas überrascht, daß dieses Zitat von mir hier so einen Aufruhr erzeugt.

Also noch mal ganz deutlich. Als ich die ersten Meßwerte hatte, die ja aufgrund einer Eigenheit meines Dateisystems sehr positiv für ext4 ausgefallen sind, war ich etwas aufgedreht. Deshalb habe ich mich zu einem in diesem Forum überflüssigen Zitat hinreißen lassen, ohne zu wissen, wie andere darauf reagieren, besonders, weil es von einigen nicht als Zitat erkannt wird. Ich bin halt der Meinung, man darf auch in einem Gentooforum Dinge mal etwas lockerer formulieren. Es muß doch nicht alles nur nüchtern technisch sein. Es sollten doch auch hier menschliche Regungen erlaubt sein.

Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Menschen im allgemeinen. Ganz egal, welcher Religion, Hautfarbe, Geschlecht oder Frisur. Und ich denke, es gab in diesem Forum auch nie eine Aussage von mir, die auf so etwas hindeutet.

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wie hiess nochmal der Film im Ersten, mit dem jungen Farbigen der in Nazideutschland aufwaechst und lange Jahre sogar in die Wehrmacht wollte? Ist kein schlechter Film und auf einer wahren Begebenheit beruhend. Irgendwie ist es schon bestuerzend, dass die Nazipropagande sogar einen Farbigen umdrehen konnte.
> 
> 

 

Der Film heißt "Neger, Neger, Schornsteinfeger!". Mhh hoffentlich habe ich das jetzt richtig zitiert, nicht das mein Post hier auch als rassistisch bezeichnet wird  :Wink: . Die Aufregung ist völlig unangebracht. Das Wort Neger ist imho völlig in Ordnung und ich werde es weiterhin hier im Forum verwenden. Obwohl ich mir grad nicht vorstellen kann, in welchem Linux-Zusammenhang ich das brauchen würde.

http://gaybuntu.com/ --- hmm ob das auch schwule Neger verwenden?

----------

## hoschi

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Aber wir ersetzen am  besten jetzt alle Nazisymbole in Filmen und Spielen, und jedesmal wenn ein einem Film das Wort "Neger" auftaucht ersetzen wir es durch "Farbiger" Lies' doch bitte eben den Quoteblock in meinem Post, "Farbiger" ist nämlich das gleiche in grün.
> 
> (pun intended) 

 

Und was soll ich dann sagen? Weil Afroamerikaner kann ich ja nicht zu einem europaeischen Afrikaner net sagen, oder?

Und wie sagt man dann der Polizei politisch korrekt dass der Taeter ein "Weisser" war?

Hilfe!

@Danke an Schmutzfinger, so heisst der Film.

Meines wissen ist "Farbiger" (in den USA auch Afroamerikaner) der korrekt Begriff fuer jemanden dunkler Hautfarbe, und fuer aus dem euroasiatischen Kontintent stammende Meschen "Weisse", weil "Europaer" schliesst ja ganz allgemein Staatsbuerger der EU ein.

"Neger" ist ein verhalteter, selbst nicht weiter negativ besetzter Begriff, aber ich denke die meisten meiden den Begriff "Negger" wegen der naehe zu "Nigger". Ich jedenfalls. Ausser ich waer Bundespraesident, dann schon  :Very Happy: 

Kennt noch wer den Spruch den ein CDUler mal bei einem Besuch eines afrikanischen Staatsgastes losgelassen hat (ungefaehr so, irgendwie, hoerensagen)?

Gell, wir Schwarzen muessen halt zusammen halten!

----------

## hoschi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Zusammengefaßt läßt sich bisher wohl sagen das sowohl Rassismus wie auch Engstirnigkeit im Forum nicht gerne gesehen werden.
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   Und der Sicherheitsayatollha aus Bayern kuemmert sich wohl bald um dieses Forum! Ich hoffe für dich du meinst damit die Herren Stoiber und Beckstein und nicht den lieben netten Mod mit Securitybackground aus Bayern 

 

Ich meine Beckstein, ein wirklich passenden Ausdruck fuer Stoiber habe ich noch nicht. Der stellt sprachlich ohnehin eine Herausforderung da.

----------

## UncleOwen

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Lyrics - Ist das nicht auch total rassistisch?   
> 
> Hört sich stark nach Funny van Dannen an der Text (iirc hat er ja auch für die Toten Hosen welche geschrieben). 

 

Ja, isses auch.

----------

## Finswimmer

Von wegen richtige Bezeichnung:

Ich hatte Neger, Schwarzer eigentlich als neutrale Rassenbeschreibung gesehen.

Genauso, wie wenn ich sage, dass bei uns im Viertel viele Türken wohnen.

Damit werte ich ja doch nicht, ich versuche nur eine Menschengruppe nach offensichtlichen Kriterien zusammenzufassen.

Wenn das dann allerdings, nach heutigen Maßstäben falsch ist, würde ich gerne wissen, was das Richtige ist.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ein wirklich passenden Ausdruck fuer Stoiber habe ich noch nicht. Der stellt sprachlich ohnehin eine Herausforderung da.

 

[ ] Aqu-ääähhhh-dukt - doch schon veraltet, aus ihm sprudeln die "ääähh's" wie Wasser

[ ] Ähhh-sot-ähhh-rik-ähhhh-r - Mit diesem Wort sollte er sich sicher identifizieren können.

[ ] bayerischer Vorgartenzwerg - so nenn ich ihn am liebsten  :Wink: 

Naja, so toll sind die auch wieder net  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Edmund Oftdaneben Stoiber! Sparmufti! Eddeeee! Hinterherdochanders Stoiber! Blockierstoiber! Verstoiber! Bush Bayerns!

Sehen wir es positiv, waere er nicht Landesfuerst haetten wir womoeglich Beckstein.

Wobei Edes Sprachstil ja inzwischen sogar im Englischen als "Stoibern" bekannt geworden ist.

----------

## franzf

In meinen Augen ist das Schlimmste was uns je passiert ist der Schnappauf (naja, ok, fast...). Dass der nach diesen unzähligen Faux pas immer noch vorne dran ist stellt mich vor ein Rätsel...

Von wegen "Schwarze vs Neger":

Nennt man diese Personengruppe Schwarze, so stellt man als einzigen Unterschied gegnüber den in unseren Breitegraden üblichen Erscheinungsformen von Menschen die andere Hautfarbe hervor, in allen anderen Belangen sind sie ebenso Mensch wie die übrige Bevölkerung. Bei "Neger" (kommt ja eigentlich von "negro"=schwarz  :Wink: ) stellt man eine vollkommen andere Rasse fest, was noch mehrere Unterschiede vermuten lässt, und auch viel leichter Be/Abwertungen zulässt.

Was mich an dem Zitat stört, ist nicht der Begriff "Neger" selbst, sondern viel mehr die Kombination mit "Damen und Herren". Das ist in meinen Augen der diskriminierende Aspekt, die Reduktion auf Menschen und Neger.

Naja, gut is', von meiner Seite denk ich reichts  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Diese ganze Diskussion fand ich sehr nützlich. Am besten fand ich den Artikel über die Homos, wo die Heteros alle Diskriminierung geschrien haben und die betroffenen Homos fanden es gut. Wenn man meint, Rechte von Personen vertreten zu müssen, die sich gar nicht betroffen fühlen.

Und wie real existierende Personen direkt beleidigt werden. Ob nun berechtigt oder nicht, dazu möchte ich jetzt nichts sagen. Ob nun Stoiber oder andere Telnehmer dieses Forums.

Der letzte Arsch bei diesem ganzen Antidiskrimierungsscheiß ist ja der heterosexuelle, deutsche Mann katholischen Glaubens. Denn der ist ja durch nichts geschützt, da er ja mit nichts den Tatbestand einer Minderheit erfüllt. Wenn du als Türke nicht in eine Disco kommst, dann kannst du den Inhaber wegen Rassismus verklagen, wenn du der von mir oben beschriebene Mann bist, hast du kein Recht zu klagen. Ist doch einfach nicht mehr feierlich. Also was ich damit sagen will, es darf nicht sein, daß ein Türke nicht in eine Disco kommt, weil er Türke ist. Aber es gibt auch noch andere Gründe. Und die darf man doch berücksichtigen.

Wie gesagt, einen Stoiber oder andere Forumsmitglieder beleidigen ist ok, die wertungsfreie Benutzung der Wörter Neger oder Türke nicht. Mir fehlt es da etwas an der Verhältnismäßigkeit.

----------

## psyqil

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Und was soll ich dann sagen?

  *psyqil wrote:*   

> Lies' doch bitte eben den Quoteblock in meinem Post

  *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wenn das dann allerdings, nach heutigen Maßstäben falsch ist, würde ich gerne wissen, was das Richtige ist. 

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3760985.html#3760985

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> die wertungsfreie Benutzung der Wörter Neger oder Türke

 Neger ist kein wertungsfreies Wort, war es auch nie, siehe Slicks Post. Das man Türken nicht mehr Türken nennt wäre mir neu. Wikipedia hat einen lustigen Satz dazu: *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/T%FCrke wrote:*   

> Die in der Türkei lebenden Türken werden auch als Türkeitürken bezeichnet.

 

----------

## Knieper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der letzte Arsch bei diesem ganzen Antidiskrimierungsscheiß ist ja der heterosexuelle, deutsche Mann katholischen Glaubens. Denn der ist ja durch nichts geschützt, da er ja mit nichts den Tatbestand einer Minderheit erfüllt.

 

Als Mitglied einer Grosssekte ist man in Dtl. doch genug geschuetzt.

Schlimm ist es, wenn die PC-Trottel staendig aufheulen und gar nicht merken, wie sie anderen ihre engstirnige Sichtweise aufdruecken ("Neger" ist in meinem Sprachgebrauch vollkommen wertfrei) und dabei selbst wertend handeln. Ist Euch noch nie aufgefallen, dass man sich mit "Haengt alle Juden"/"Haengt alle Türken"... strafbar macht, bei "Haengt alle Nazis" nichts passiert, da "Nazis" keine bestimmte Volksgruppe/Religionsgemeinschaft/etc. sind? - Menschen, wenn auch geistig weniger begabt, zaehlt hier nicht. Man sucht sich seine schutzwuerdigen Minderheiten eben aus.  Aber es gibt ja keine Rassen...

Lustig auch die Diskussion um die Erkennbarkeit/Bekanntheit des Zitats. Seit wann nimmt man als Sprecher/Schreiber darauf Ruecksicht, ob irgendein Zuhoerer/Leser zu doof ist, um Sarkasmus, Ironie, Zitate usw. zu erkennen? Muss man jetzt den verbalen quote-Tag einfuehren?

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Neger ist kein wertungsfreies Wort, war es auch nie, siehe Slicks Post. Das man Türken nicht mehr Türken nennt wäre mir neu.

 

Ich habe die Diskussion inzwischen mit vielen Leuten gefuehrt und die Mehrheit benutzt "Neger" vollkommen wertfrei. Mag in Deiner Gegend/Sozialisation anders sein, aber verallgemeinere bitte nicht. Tuerken nennt man nicht Tuerken, da es Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund sind.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

also eigentlich wollte ich mich ja zurueckhalten weil auch alles wichtige schon gesagt wurde.... aber nunja...

ich finde das wort neger nicht rassistisch, sondern einfach eine andere bezeichnung fuer schwarze. Genau genommen finde ich es oft eher rassistisch, in eine solche bezeichnung irgendeine rassistische bedeutung hineinzuinterpretieren... denn genau solche leute sehen zuerst den unterschied in der hautfarbe, und dann den kontext in dem diese bezeichnung benutzt wird. Wobei der jeweilige Sprecher evtl garnicht darueber nachdenkt.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Was mich an dem Zitat stört, ist nicht der Begriff "Neger" selbst, sondern viel mehr die Kombination mit "Damen und Herren". Das ist in meinen Augen der diskriminierende Aspekt, die Reduktion auf Menschen und Neger.

 

jo das passt schon eher. aber war ja ein zitat, und lustig (oder traurig?) daran ist eigentlich nur, dass ein politiker (spez. bundespraesident) sowas unbedachtes sagt.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Der letzte Arsch bei diesem ganzen Antidiskrimierungsscheiß ist ja der heterosexuelle, deutsche Mann katholischen Glaubens. Denn der ist ja durch nichts geschützt, da er ja mit nichts den Tatbestand einer Minderheit erfüllt. Wenn du als Türke nicht in eine Disco kommst, dann kannst du den Inhaber wegen Rassismus verklagen, wenn du der von mir oben beschriebene Mann bist, hast du kein Recht zu klagen. Ist doch einfach nicht mehr feierlich. Also was ich damit sagen will, es darf nicht sein, daß ein Türke nicht in eine Disco kommt, weil er Türke ist. Aber es gibt auch noch andere Gründe. Und die darf man doch berücksichtigen. 

 

es kann natuerlich sein, dass dieser Tuerke aus anderen Gruenden nicht in die Disco gelassen wird. Allerdings sollte man ein Gesetz (wie hier zum Minderheitenschutz) nicht daran bewerten, wie es missbraucht wird/werden kann, sondern an dem moralischen Hintergrund. Und Minderheiten muessen geschuetzt werden, sonst sind wir irgendwann eine total langweilige gesellschaft.

achja: die spanische uebersetzung fuer das wort "Schwarzer" ist el negro. sind dann alle spanier rassisten?

----------

## psyqil

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich habe die Diskussion inzwischen mit vielen Leuten gefuehrt und die Mehrheit benutzt "Neger" vollkommen wertfrei. Mag in Deiner Gegend/Sozialisation anders sein, aber verallgemeinere bitte nicht.

 Hm. Gegenbeispiel: Wenn ich jemanden als Schwachkopf bezeichne, weil sein Schädel den Zusammenstoß mit einem Rhinozeros nicht überstehen würde, dann ist das auch wertfrei. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange das gut gehen würde (für mich...). *Grada Kilomba Ferreira wrote:*   

> Denn das Wort "Neger" ist kein neutrales Wort, es ist ein Weißes Konzept. Es soll alle südlich der Sahara lebenden Afrikanerinnen und Afrikaner kategorisieren und wurde während der "europäischen Expansion" erfunden [hier benutze ich den Begriff "europäische Expansion", um den positiv gebrauchten kolonialen Begriff "Entdeckungen" zu vermeiden]. Das Wort "Neger" ist also in der Geschichte der Sklaverei und Kolonisierung situiert, d.h. es ist ein Begriff, welcher mit Unterdrückung, Brutalität, Verwundung und Schmerz einhergeht.

 

----------

## slick

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Wenn ich jemanden als Schwachkopf bezeichne, weil sein Schädel den Zusammenstoß mit einem Rhinozeros nicht überstehen würde, dann ist das auch wertfrei.

 

Das Wort des Tages!   :Laughing:   Und ich glaube genau mit diesem Humor sollte man diese Diskussion beenden, den um so mehr wir versuchen in die Tiefe des Themas einzusteigen um so lächerlicher wird es einfach. Auch sehe ich sonst die Gefahr das wir bei manchen Begriffen sehr auf die politische Schiene abdriften und da werden dann Meinungen und Ansichten noch weiter auseinander gehen.

----------

## Knieper

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Das Wort "Neger" ist also in der Geschichte der Sklaverei und Kolonisierung situiert, d.h. es ist ein Begriff, welcher mit Unterdrückung, Brutalität, Verwundung und Schmerz einhergeht.

 

Sprache entwickelt sich und welcher geschichtliche Vorgang ist nicht mit negativen Assoziationen behaftet? Sollen saemtliche Fremdwoerter gestrichen werden, weil sie oftmals waehrend einer Besatzungszeit uebernommen wurden? Ich weigere mich, diese aufgezwungene Verunglimpfung einiger Woerter zu akzeptieren. Muessen die Semantikverdreher eben damit leben, wenn ich sie als Lehrlinge, Neger, Tennisdamen... bezeichne.

 *Quote:*   

> Gegenbeispiel: Wenn ich jemanden als Schwachkopf bezeichne, weil sein Schädel den Zusammenstoß mit einem Rhinozeros nicht überstehen würde, dann ist das auch wertfrei. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange das gut gehen würde (für mich...).

 

In diesem Zusammenhang ist es das auch, nur ist das kein Klassifizierungsmerkmal, da es auf so ziemlich jeden Menschen zutrifft. Schwachschaedel waere auch treffender.  :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

Also liebe Leute, habt ihr denn keine wichtigeren Probleme?!

Über den strittigen Satz - der meines Wissens vor einigen Jahren von Harald Schmidt öffentlich im Fernsehen geäußert wurde (natürlich war damals auch die Hölle los) - kann man freilich geteilter Meinung sein.

Wenn sich aber schon einer dazu genötigt fühlt, die Antifaschoklatsche herauszuziehen, der sollte sich bitte vorher überlegen, was genau an dem fraglichen Satz schändlich ist. Tipp: es ist nicht das Wort "Neger"!

Diskriminierend ist - wenn schon - die separate Begrüßung einer ethnischen Bevölkerungsgruppe, was deren Zugehörigkeit zu "Damen und Herren" ausschließt - das trifft den eigentlichen Wortsinn von "Diskriminierung".

Eine Diskussion über den Zaun zu berechen, ob "Neger" nun ein Schimpfwort, rassistisch oder gar antisemitisch sei (btw., Interessierten sei angeraten, mal nachzusehen, wer oder was ursprünglich "Semiten" sind), zeugt wahrlich von Intelligenz.

Dass das von Klaus Meier keinesfalls rassistisch gemeint war, steht für meine Begriffe eigentlich außer Frage, dass es nicht originell war, ebenso.

Aber man kann sich halt auch künstlich aufregen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT:

Gerade erst gesehen, franzf ist schon vor mir auf den eigentlich springenden Punkt gestoßen. Wenigstens einer!

----------

## energyman76b

Neger ist also verboten.

Schwarzer wahrscheinlich auch.

Farbiger sowieso.

Was soll man denn dann bitte sagen? Uh.. und warum ist 'Neger' verboten, 'Bayer' aber nicht?

Ich finde diese ganze Aufregung hier einfach lächerlich. 

Und das wir einen Vollidioten als Bundespräsidenten hatten (von dem das Zitat ja stammt), darauf kann nicht oft genug hingewiesen werden.

Was wird als nächstes verboten? Märchen, weil sie gewalttätig sind? Karl May Bücher?

Langsam ist es echt peinlich, wie sich manche aufregen.

----------

## xraver

Hm, wenn ich das Topic einfach nur lese, fällt mir nur ein ein: "Sind blöde Fragen in Ordnung?"

Da fällt mir noch was ein. Ein Heer L. Torvalds bezeichnete bestimmte Leute als Interface-Nazis oder Funktionsnutten. Als Deutscher schaut man ein wenig schief wenn man sowas mal raushaut.

Naja, wie auch immer, regt euch nicht wegen Mist gleich auf.

Ich wäre dafür das der Thread geschlossen wird.

----------

## b3cks

Das Wort Nazi ist ja, dank der Amis, zum allgemeinen Schimpfwort tendiert, genau wie gay bzw. schwul.

Anwendung: Einfach an ein beliebiges Wort nazi bzw. -Nazi anhängen.

So wird derjenige der das letzte Häppchen vom Buffet nimmt zum Fressnazi, derjenige der das letzte Bier aus der Kiste nimmt zum Saufnazi, etc.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Hm, wenn ich das Topic einfach nur lese, fällt mir nur ein ein: "Sind blöde Fragen in Ordnung?"
> 
> Da fällt mir noch was ein. Ein Heer L. Torvalds bezeichnete bestimmte Leute als Interface-Nazis oder Funktionsnutten. Als Deutscher schaut man ein wenig schief wenn man sowas mal raushaut.
> 
> Naja, wie auch immer, regt euch nicht wegen Mist gleich auf.
> ...

 

NDISWRAPPERSCHLAMPEN, und Binaertreiberpissnelken, 32Bitnazis, 64Bitnazis...

----------

## l3u

Wenn ihr keine anderen Probleme habt ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Wenn ihr keine anderen Probleme habt ...

 

Was heißt jetzt Probleme? Ich finde es nett, daß man sich auch mal über andere Dinge als Gentooprobleme ausläßt. Wir sind doch alles Menschen und keine Gentooroboter. Jedenfalls fand ich einige der hier geäußerten Meinungen sehr interessant.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Wenn ihr keine anderen Probleme habt ... Was heißt jetzt Probleme? Ich finde es nett, daß man sich auch mal über andere Dinge als Gentooprobleme ausläßt. 

 

Sehe ich genauso. Und - bedingt durch den Aufhänger auf dem dieser Thread basiert - ist die Diskussion sogar im Rahmen dessen was die Forenbeschreibung noch hergibt  :Smile: 

----------

